# rattling/grunting



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i just got a pair of rattling antlers and a grunt call...first off i want to know how to properly use them both...and secondly when and how often? im going to be bow and slug hunting...thanks guys


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

You can use those antlers fairly early in the season. By just tinkling them together during the 1st of October up to the rut. By rattling them lightly early in the season you can draw a buck in because they are setting up the pecking order. When you sense it's pre-rut/rut crash them and draw out your calling a little longer. The grunt call works great during pre-rut, and rut/post rut. During pre/rut I would use it sparingly, but during rut I like to use the tending grunt..which consists of a bunch of repeated short grunts.


----------

